# If someone read your text conversation with your wife??



## Married4life123 (Apr 14, 2019)

Just curious, if someone anonymous could access your entire text conversation with your wife on your phone right now what will they think? Would they know it was with your wife? Will they think it was with your mother? Or with a hot sexy girlfriend?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

We have a mix of both but Telegram is best because it has a picture delete timer you can set so they wouldn’t see the good stuff.

Like most I’m sure: There is a lot of talk about our kids and how much we hate the new COVID normal.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Married4life123 said:


> Just curious, if someone anonymous could access your entire text conversation with your wife on your phone right now what will they think? Would they know it was with your wife? Will they think it was with your mother? Or with a hot sexy girlfriend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, great question.....they'd definitely think we're obsessed with our cats (we are, btw, they're a couple of fur covered comedians)


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Married4life123 said:


> Just curious, if someone anonymous could access your entire text conversation with your wife on your phone right now what will they think?


They will think we are parents of a child with a suite of mental health problems, that requires our time and attention.



> Would they know it was with your wife?


Yes.



> Will they think it was with your mother?


No.



> Or with a hot sexy girlfriend?


No.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

And they would find out my youngest daughter just tried to paint her room and there is a large amount of paint now in the carpet 🤪


----------



## MDYankee70 (Oct 25, 2020)

Married4life123 said:


> Just curious, if someone anonymous could access your entire text conversation with your wife on your phone right now what will they think? Would they know it was with your wife? Will they think it was with your mother? Or with a hot sexy girlfriend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a great question. I have an idea to tweak it a little and start a thread of my own, if you don’t mind. Mine would ask:

If someone read your wife’s text messages, would they think that she’s married, or she’s a little bit of a ****.

I may need help with the language, but that’s the general idea.

I answer yours with:
Yes, they would know it was my wife.
Yes, there are some texts that, if read alone, would definitely sound like she was my mother.
Yes, there are some texts that would make her the hot sexy girlfriend.

Unfortunately, sometimes, the third scenario doesn’t apply just to texts with me. It can apply to texts with other men as well.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

yes in fact if someone were to read my wifes texts to me they would think she is a bit of a bore.
edit: for some reason the system didn't hide my last word (hmmmm)


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Wife, lover, mother, grandmother. 

They'd see it all.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Married4life123 said:


> Just curious, if someone anonymous could access your entire text conversation with your wife on your phone right now what will they think? Would they know it was with your wife? Will they think it was with your mother? Or with a hot sexy girlfriend?


They would cringe at the sheer amount of lovey doveys, vomit at the sheer amount of naughty talk before combusting in eternal fire.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

From me they would see a number of flirtatious and innuendo type txts and from her they would see crickets and radio silence in response. 

From her they would see purely practical domestic requests such as pick up milk and cat food on the way home, one kid or another has an appointment, dog puked on the carpet etc etc. 

An annonymous 3rd party would probably see a guy making pathetic attempts to keep the fire alive and see her as the fire had gone out long, long ago :-(


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Maybe we are strange but my H and I don't text really. Only for one-line reasons like letting each other know where we are or to ask a simple question. When we are apart we don't really talk to each other unless it's urgent. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

kag123 said:


> Maybe we are strange but my H and I don't text really. Only for one-line reasons like letting each other know where we are or to ask a simple question. When we are apart we don't really talk to each other unless it's urgent.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I get that. DW and I aren't huge texters or callers either.

I do like it that way. We just don't feel the need to gab all day.

Works pretty good, now over 36 yrs of M.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

We rarely text each other, but we're together constantly now that I've retired so a conversation is better. Previously, most texts were about what to pick up at the grocery store on the way home. Even when one of us was away for a few days or more, we didn't text much or even call more than every few days. The flirtation and innuendo are all in person.


----------



## hubbyintrubby (Jul 5, 2019)

They'd wonder why we are banging our heads against these proverbial walls to make things work.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I should mention the sexy stuff is because I spend up to 5 weeks away from home at a time for work. No sexting when I’m actually home. At home texting is usually purely domestic information exchange


----------



## Nailhead (Sep 21, 2020)

Married4life123 said:


> Just curious, if someone anonymous could access your entire text conversation with your wife on your phone right now what will they think? Would they know it was with your wife? Will they think it was with your mother? Or with a hot sexy girlfriend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There would be not doubt the reader would know it is my W. We sext a lot. But also talk about things to do when I get home, etc.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Married4life123 said:


> Just curious, if someone anonymous could access your entire text conversation with your wife on your phone right now what will they think? Would they know it was with your wife? Will they think it was with your mother? Or with a hot sexy girlfriend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They would probably go into a sugar coma because we are really that sweet on each other.😉🤠


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

oldshirt said:


> From me they would see a number of flirtatious and innuendo type txts and from her they would see crickets and radio silence in response.
> 
> From her they would see purely practical domestic requests such as pick up milk and cat food on the way home, one kid or another has an appointment, dog puked on the carpet etc etc.
> 
> An annonymous 3rd party would probably see a guy making pathetic attempts to keep the fire alive and see her as the fire had gone out long, long ago :-(


Ouch!


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> Ouch!


Yeah it sucks. 

Someday I’ll learn.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Married4life123 said:


> Just curious, if someone anonymous could access your entire text conversation with your wife on your phone right now what will they think? Would they know it was with your wife? Will they think it was with your mother? Or with a hot sexy girlfriend?


No problem, my wife is so uptight she will not allow or participate in sexting. They would think I didn't have a sex life. Ten years ago, they would have been right.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

oldshirt said:


> From me they would see a number of flirtatious and innuendo type txts and from her they would see crickets and radio silence in response.
> 
> From her they would see purely practical domestic requests such as pick up milk and cat food on the way home, one kid or another has an appointment, dog puked on the carpet etc etc.
> 
> ...



Would your swinging and threesomes and whatever else you and your wife engaged in have anything to do with the bolded? Not judging, just curious.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Blondilocks said:


> Would your swinging and threesomes and whatever else you and your wife engaged in have anything to do with the bolded? Not judging, just curious.


We spent about 10 years in the swinging lifestyle during the peak of her sexual prime (mid 30s -40s) and we mutually agree it was a great time in our lives. 

Then came menopause and some other hormonal issues that she’s been under treatment for for several years. 

Then came came a variety of health issues like chronic migraines, asthma, anxiety, an injury requiring multiple surgeries etc

With those issues came the wicker basket full of various meds for each condition. 

So whether swinging had anything to do with vs menopause vs chronic migraines and anxiety or all of the meds or simply being 50-something years old now, who knows. 

I don’t know if swinging has ever killed anyone’s libido ( usually turbo charges it in fact) but menopause, chronic health problems and medications are all well documented mojo killers. 

Either way I can’t really complain because we had a great sex life before the swinging, then a sex life porn stars envy during the swinging ( we have even played with a couple that now have multiple videos on the porn sites :-D ) 
So while it sucks now, I really can’t b—ch because for 20 years I lived a life most men couldn’t even dream of. 

And it’s not just me. she misses her mojo and misses feeling well and having zest and energy very much.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Our texts are boring. People would know I'm texting my "honey" dinner plans, what the kids are doing, what I'm doing, etc. 

One said, "don't come in this room!" Lol! I was working from home. 

We send each other funny pictures, messages like, "what's his, her name?" Gossip "Look at someone's shoes" lol!


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

They would think we never communicate with one another.
I post here more then we text.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

They would definitely know we are husband and wife. Some flirting, some professions of love, some spats. LOTS of massively inappropriate GIFS lol.


----------



## Tiredandconfused92 (Oct 11, 2020)

They would see “I need to poop” texts from my husband and a barf emoji from me 10x a day....lol. Sexy 🤪


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

oldshirt said:


> Either way I can’t really complain because we had a great sex life before the swinging, then a sex life porn stars envy during the swinging ( we have even played with a couple that now have multiple videos on the porn sites :-D )
> So while it sucks now, I really can’t b—ch because for 20 years I lived a life most men couldn’t even dream of.


Ahhh...yeah, NO...you really cannot complain...Lol!!!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

LisaDiane said:


> Ahhh...yeah, NO...you really cannot complain...Lol!!!


I’d have to disagree with you here @LisaDiane.
It’s like telling a starving man to look on the bright side because he had steak twenty times last year.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Andy1001 said:


> I’d have to disagree with you here @LisaDiane.
> It’s like telling a starving man to look on the bright side because he had steak twenty times last year.


You are actually totally right about this...and I should know it as much as anyone...
I hadn't really thought about it like that...Lol!


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Andy1001 said:


> I’d have to disagree with you here @LisaDiane.
> It’s like telling a starving man to look on the bright side because he had steak twenty times last year.


A starving man will still seek to feed himself and still want good meals. 

But I’m not sure he has the right to complain about someone that fed him real well for 20 years but no longer wants to. 

It’s kind of on him to either cook for himself or find someone else that still likes to cook.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

oldshirt said:


> A starving man will still seek to feed himself and still want good meals.
> 
> But I’m not sure he has the right to complain about someone that fed him real well for 20 years but no longer wants to.
> 
> It’s kind of on him to either cook for himself or find someone else that still likes to cook.


This is a great analogy and very well said! But I still believe he may have something to complain about if his partner PROMISED to be the one to cook for him when he was hungry. 
And is he allowed to find another cook if his partner doesn't want to anymore...or is he expected to just deal with it and cook for himself...?

NOT that this is YOUR particular situation...I'm just musing over the particulars of your example!


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Anyone reading ours would be bored as our texts are all business. "what time will you be home?" Where do you want to eat? Remind me to do this or that. BORING!


----------



## NickitaXenon (Nov 27, 2020)

My girlfriend is the most wonderful person I've ever met. She is my first love and hopefully forever. I met her for an interview. That day I was very worried that I would not get a job with the company. To feel better, I visited a good site to see what questions can be asked at the interview. I hadn't slept well, and it was obvious that she hadn't. She was confident and bold. That day, she looked me in the eye and told me that we would both pass. And so it happened. After that, I spent a very long time trying to get a date with her, and now we live in the same house. I do not allow anyone to get into our personal life with my wife, so I put a block on our correspondence.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

They'd know we were married and they'd see some crazy combo of what to get from the grocery store to do you wanna fvck?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Anyone reading text between my wife and I would hopefully know when to take our cat to the vet and that the check engine light just came on in the truck. I purposely leave those texts unread so whoever reads them, tag you are it!


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

I think the most common text in my text chain with my wife is her telling me stuff we need at the grocery store while i'm either in the checkout line or walking out of the store.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

happyhusband0005 said:


> I think the most common text in my text chain with my wife is her telling me stuff we need at the grocery store while i'm either in the checkout line or walking out of the store.


Babe, is that you? 

I kid... Batman and I don't need to text each other much. Most common are grocery store requests. Or centered around food/coffee somehow. Granted, there's him telling me I'm beautiful and such. Me telling him he's sexy and such. A few funny memes. A couple related to the dogs. Mostly though, it's about food.


----------

